# Kevin Durant to GSW



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

At the End of the day it's called "free agency" for a reason.
Go ahead and post your logical thoughts!
Easy on the Hate!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 5, 2016)

GS is a team built from the draft. I hear people on sports talk radio talking about how it's cheap. This is not going to be a manufactured championship team, like the Celtics with KG, or Miami with LeBron, or even Cleveland this year. Durant is the key addition, and the only star who they didn't draft.
But, it makes it boring. It'll be a rematch next year. At least the NFL has SOME level of parity. Duncan retired, right after it was news that Durant was at GSW. He knows the deal.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 5, 2016)

Watch GSW win 75 games.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

\
I can't stand Stephen A., the guy makes my ears bleed. Totally shittin on KD.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 5, 2016)

He's in his prime. Better than his insane averages...
GS should roll to the finals. And if LeBron doesn't go superman again, they'll win.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> He's in his prime. Better than his insane averages...
> GS should roll to the finals. And if LeBron doesn't go superman again, they'll win.


Yup.


----------



## boilingoil (Jul 5, 2016)

The warriors needed to improve their roll players not get another superstar. Durant choked in the conference finals against the warriors. His defense needs improved on a lot.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

Wade to Cle ?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 5, 2016)

boilingoil said:


> The warriors needed to improve their roll players not get another superstar. Durant choked in the conference finals against the warriors. His defense needs improved on a lot.


weird thing is with Durant signed a lot of the dubs bench is compromised, and even more so if they lose Barbosa/speights.
bogut gone, festus gone, that's a lot of beef to be replaced.
Durant will help spread the floor, and keep curry from getting doubled.
another thing is Durant will help on the boards a lot, which is what they needed, coupled with green and they will be ready for LOTS of fast breaks.
as a humungous dubs fan, since the run TMC days, I am alright with this challenge.
beats the hell out of watching them do the lottery draft every f-in yr.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 5, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Wade to Cle ?


where would he play?
they already have a point with kyrie, and at shooting guard they have LeBron.
Plus they don't have cap room for wade 20+mill
unless he takes a cut, but even still, he doesn't fit very well with kyrie.
you put him at a forward position and then he's a defensive/rebounding liability


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

Ha! 
I have Mitch Richmonds rookie card in a hard case.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

Cle just trolling the Heat.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 5, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Ha!
> I have Mitch Richmonds rookie card in a hard case.


we must be around the same age then huh?
mid 30s?
that was right around the shawn kemp craze
danny ferry, Christian laettner (fuck that guy)
I got damn near ALL the 80/90s baseball rookies


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 5, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> we must be around the same age then huh?
> mid 30s?
> that was right around the shawn kemp craze
> danny ferry, Christian laettner (fuck that guy)
> I got damn near ALL the 80/90s baseball rookies


Ya , probably. Graduated HS in 94. My card collection is more 80's. 
Most of mine are baseball. 83 Gwynn,Ripken, Sandberg 84 Mattingly,Strawberry etc.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 5, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Ya , probably. Graduated HS in 94. My card collection is more 80's.
> Most of mine are baseball. 83 Gwynn,Ripken, Sandberg 84 Mattingly,Strawberry etc.


yup I graduated in 95
I got allll those cards too!
my fav is a real nice Rickey Henderson rookie, 80 topps.
used to have the fleer extended set of roger Clemens too, that was worth a LOT for a while there.
hell all my old favorite athletes were juicers
or druggies.. doc gooden, dave parker, etc


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yup I graduated in 95
> I got allll those cards too!
> my fav is a real nice Rickey Henderson rookie, 80 topps.
> used to have the fleer extended set of roger Clemens too, that was worth a LOT for a while there.
> ...


Right on.....right on.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yup I graduated in 95
> I got allll those cards too!
> my fav is a real nice Rickey Henderson rookie, 80 topps.
> used to have the fleer extended set of roger Clemens too, that was worth a LOT for a while there.
> ...


Medicalgrade831 on instagram


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 6, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Medicalgrade831 on instagram


huh?
831?
you a santa cruz kid?


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> huh?
> 831?
> you a santa cruz kid?


word


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> huh?
> 831?
> you a santa cruz kid?


where u @?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 6, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> where u @?


i live in boulder creek, have a shop in soquel


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i live in boulder creek, have a shop in soquel


Maybe I've already been there! lol!
I'm on larkin valley/buena vista.
meds shop or grow shop?


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

I saw your profile. Automotive shop eh?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 6, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Maybe I've already been there! lol!
> I'm on larkin valley/buena vista.
> meds shop or grow shop?


I LOVE larkin valley, I used to date a girl that lived out there, best spot in south SC
but yea, just an auto shop, I only grow for the fun of it


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool. 
Me too.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> GS is a team built from the draft. I hear people on sports talk radio talking about how it's cheap. This is not going to be a manufactured championship team, like the Celtics with KG, or Miami with LeBron, or even Cleveland this year. Durant is the key addition, and the only star who they didn't draft.
> But, it makes it boring. It'll be a rematch next year. At least the NFL has SOME level of parity. Duncan retired, right after it was news that Durant was at GSW. He knows the deal.


Dumb argument. Do you somehow feel like it's more "noble" to win a title through the draft?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> He's in his prime. Better than his insane averages...
> GS should roll to the finals. And if LeBron doesn't go superman again, they'll win.


LeBron does the Superman thing pretty much on a nightly basis. Whether he wins or loses, more often or not, depends on the amount of "help" he receives.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 8, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> where would he play?
> they already have a point with kyrie, and at shooting guard they have LeBron.
> Plus they don't have cap room for wade 20+mill
> unless he takes a cut, but even still, he doesn't fit very well with kyrie.
> you put him at a forward position and then he's a defensive/rebounding liability


----------



## dunksndank (Jul 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Watch GSW win 75 games.


That would be the day! And then they lose again to the Cavs...Imagine that


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Dumb argument. Do you somehow feel like it's more "noble" to win a title through the draft?


Lol, yes.
I think it means more if the star stays and wins.
It cheapens it the way it goes now. 
Tell me, do you think any other teams will make the finals? Or is it going to be GSW vs CLE #3? Boooorrrrrriiiiinnnnnggggg


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, yes.
> I think it means more if the star stays and wins.
> It cheapens it the way it goes now.
> Tell me, do you think any other teams will make the finals? Or is it going to be GSW vs CLE #3? Boooorrrrrriiiiinnnnnggggg


It was probably going to be GSW vs CLE anyway.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 9, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> It was probably going to be GSW vs CLE anyway.


it went from probably to for sure.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> it went from probably to for sure.


Much like the Lakers/Celtics in the 80's.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> it went from probably to for sure.


I'm not a fan of what KD did, but he was a free agent and the Warriors could afford to pay him. So I'm just gonna sit back and see what happens, lol.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 11, 2016)

This is when other teams quietly build and grow, like the Bad Boy Pistons did. 
Somebody will eventually upset one or both teams. A new superstar will be born.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe, but with the way free agency is these days, that won't happen. Too much money out there.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 28, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> weird thing is with Durant signed a lot of the dubs bench is compromised, and even more so if they lose Barbosa/speights.
> bogut gone, festus gone, that's a lot of beef to be replaced.
> Durant will help spread the floor, and keep curry from getting doubled.
> another thing is Durant will help on the boards a lot, which is what they needed, coupled with green and they will be ready for LOTS of fast breaks.
> ...


"Dereck Rose said they had a Super what?"






*Bleacher Report* ‏


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn Cavs


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 18, 2017)

1-0


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not a fan of what KD did, but he was a free agent and the Warriors could afford to pay him. So I'm just gonna sit back and see what happens, lol.


Oh look, an OKC fan. WAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 20, 2017)

Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3928186


----------

